# Sick and tired of being sick and tired



## Faithg14 (Nov 24, 2013)

Senior year is supposed to be a time to have fun and enjoy your last year of high school, right?
Well it hasn't really been going that way so far thanks to all of my lovely issues.
I was recently diagnosed with endometriosis and narcolepsy on top of ibs-c, gerd, PTSD, anxiety and depression. It's so much harder to talk about ibs than it is about any of my other conditions because people just don't understand that ibs is painful and it's very real.
I'm tired and in pain all the time and I'm sure people think I'm just trying to get attention.
It's really frustrating to suffer in silence.
I guess I just need to know that I'm not alone. Can anyone else relate?


----------



## NoRainNoRainbow83 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello I'm so sorry that you're suffering so badly. I'm in highschool too and suffer from bad IBS. my symptoms are horrible and my pain is crippling. No one understands this not students or teachers. They think it's no big deal since it's not something life threatening. Which it might as well be considering how shitty it is to have to deal with lol. You're not alone  I know it's hard but it's alright. If you need someone to talk to you can talk to me, I understand everything you're saying. It's an awful thing to have to live with but you can get through it I promise


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

If you don't mind, what it the cause of your PTSD ?


----------

